
Hands on with the iPhone 7 Plus’ crazy new Portrait mode - _pius
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/21/hands-on-with-the-iphone-7-plus-crazy-new-portrait-mode/
======
visarga
It's not so crazy. I think this attempt at fake bokeh doesn't look so good.
Real bokeh is much better than that.

~~~
_pius
If it's good enough for Stu Maschwitz, it's good enough for me.

[https://twitter.com/5tu/status/778670689930752000](https://twitter.com/5tu/status/778670689930752000)

~~~
visarga
Well, I only judged by scaled down web photos, maybe it's the compression
artifacts. But real bokeh seems to do something else than gaussian blur. For
example,

> A small light source will be rendered as an aperture shaped figure with
> quite well defined edges in bokeh; but gaussian blur renders it as a spot
> with fading edges. In bokeh, noise is present at the same level as in in
> focus parts of image with same luminance; gaussian blur kills noise, so
> there'll be less noise than in non blurred parts of image. In bokeh, light
> areas will dominate over dark ones, while gaussian blur preserves the ratio
> of dark light areas.

Source: [https://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/21459/whats-the-
di...](https://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/21459/whats-the-difference-
between-bokeh-and-gaussian-blur)

